# Looking for cheap fursuit commission.



## L01270906 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Hey does anyone know where I could get a partial fursuit (Head, hands, and tail. Maybe feet is possible) commission for around $500-$650. I know for a fact I won't be wearing it a lot so I don't need a $1000 dollar one. It would also be a plus if I could do a payment plan.  *


----------



## Joey (Aug 21, 2015)

Dunno what to tell you bud...


----------



## Misomie (Aug 21, 2015)

Furbuy, Facebook, and eBay.


----------



## HoodieValisha (Aug 21, 2015)

If you go on costume and appeal,click on the 'furry trading post', the first post thread you will see (List of Fursuit Makers) is a whole entire list of fursuit makers.
They have some cheap ones and lots of different styles from the makers!


----------



## LordMoonBiscuit (Mar 12, 2016)

Cant of Togs! They have very cute, durable suits for a very affordable price. You should check them out.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 15, 2016)

@LordMoonBiscuit 

this is from last year. OP isnt around anymore. gravedig post.


----------

